# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  bloody cyno

## lost

I change about 10% of water a week I have a wave maker on the back of the glass and two power heads on the left and right pointing down , I also have a small ext with rowa in to help but even tho I suck it out every week it is still coming back any ideas? my son says the flow is wrong .Being as he works in a fish shop I get my water checked and it comes back ok any ideas? I want to ditch the power heads and replace it with another waver maker and have two (left and right) or maybe the ones I have are not in the right place all three are at the top of the tank

----------


## Gary R

you need to try and get water moment all around your tank Dave ....if that don't work could be a lighting problem.

----------


## lost

just had my water checked
 nitrite is 0, ammonia is 0 , nitrate is 12.5 , dkh is 6.7 and ph is 8
Never seen me zoas looking so well  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

you could have some dead spots in your tank .....and try to get your nitrate down a bit more  :Wink:

----------


## christalynn

Lost what issues where u having and what size tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

Cyno mate and its 100L

----------


## christalynn

> Lost what issues where u having and what size tank 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 55 gal marinland filter system I had no issue until today. I have live bio sand, live cured rock, two clowns and one pink strawberry she seems fine I got one clown in trouble the water is bad I dont know were to start and they will close at 9 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christalynn

> I have a 55 gal marinland filter system I had no issue until today. I have live bio sand, live cured rock, two clowns and one pink strawberry she seems fine I got one clown in trouble the water is bad I dont know were to start and they will close at 9 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did that help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christalynn

I dont understand the purpose of this site when ur a newbie and have ur fish dying abc no one will help me thanks anyway I lost her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

I am sorry bud things have been a little hectic lately, I am sorry to here about your fish how long has your tank been set up and what are your water prams ?It might be a better idea to start your own thread

----------


## Gary R

> I don’t understand the purpose of this site when ur a newbie and have ur fish dying abc no one will help me thanks anyway I lost her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Christalynn

I'm sorry but this forum is not maned 24/7 as we all have jobs to go too we are here when we can as this is a hobby for us all and we try to help who and when we can.

As Lost as asked ....have you done a water test ? ....if so what are the readings and we can go from there .....if not it might be wise to take some water to your local fish shop and get them to do the readings for you.

----------

